# Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?



## UliRodMaster (6. Januar 2010)

:r Hallo ! Weiß jmd. etwas über den Verbleib von Robert 
Marxreiter ? mads Rutenbau hat seit Monaten sehr hochwertiges
Material von mir ... und schickt es nicht zurück.
Seine homepage ( mads rutenbau) ist nicht mehr online .;+

Tschüß Uli |evil:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Telefonisch war er in den letzten Tagen noch zu erreichen?


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Die Seite ist doch on!#c|kopfkrat


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Ist anscheinend ganz normal bei ihm; ein Freund von mir hat letztes Jahr im Februar seine Blechpeitsche bei ihm abgegeben (andere Ringe drauf) und sie erst im Oktober wieder bekommen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Auf dem Handy kann man ihn eigentlich recht zuverlässig erreichen hab Mitte November noch mit ihm gesprochen und ihn auch gleich erreicht...die Homepage ist auch noch online ich war gerade eben noch mal drauf.
Kann aber sein das er im Urlaub ist, das kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## xxxtside (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

die seite ist online und montag hatte ich noch per email kontakt - warte noch auf meine harrison vhf...sollte schon seit 3 wochen fertig sein! abwarten - sehr zuverlässig ist er leider nicht aber macht halt top arbeit


----------



## UliRodMaster (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

|bigeyes Also bei mir ist nichts von mads online zu sehen.
Danke aber für eure Antworten.
Ich warte seit 8 Monaten... (nordddeutsche Geduld )auf 
meine Blechpeitsche und Sportex Kev Spin 6 ...#h
Jetzt haben wir bekanntlich 2010. Neues Jahr... Vorsätze...
Geduld zu Ende !
Ciao und alles Gute noch .
Tight lines 

UliRodmaster#h


----------



## UliRodMaster (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Als  Alternative hier noch#6 gute Rutenbauer :  
House of Brunner ,mit einer 
 sehenswerten Galerie !:k

Jürgen Schmeisser: www.exclusive-fishing-store.de
Danke ! Der RST Katalog ist angekommen.

Rutenbau Jörg Hellbrück...

#h Tschüß Uli


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

In Termintreue ist er wirklich nicht der Beste aber die Arbeit ist erstklassig und er hat einfach Ahnung von dem was er tut.

Wenn deine Geduld zu Ende ist frag ihn doch einfach ob er dir deine Ruten zurück schickt und gib sie dann an einen der eben von dir genannten Top - Rutenbauer.


----------



## Slotti (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> aber die Arbeit ist erstklassig und er hat einfach Ahnung von dem was er tut.




Ich will nix gegenteiliges behaupten aber wieviele Arbeiten von anderen Rutenbauern kennst du denn? Hast du überhaupt Vergleichsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Freelander (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Hi,
Ich habe erst vor kurzem meine Harrison VHF von MAD wiederbekommen.Top Arbeit#6 allerdings mußte ich auch ziemlich lange drauf warten ca 3/4 Jahr.
Wer bei MAD bestellt muß Zeit mitbringen das weiß ich jetzt auch,aber es lohnt sich trotzdem|wavey:.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> In Termintreue ist er wirklich nicht der Beste aber die Arbeit ist erstklassig und er hat einfach Ahnung von dem was er tut.


Im Vergleich zu welchen anderen Rutenbauern?


----------



## prignitz_angler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Ich habe da keine Probleme ihn zu erreichen#h

Erst vor 2 Tagen eine neue Bestellung aufgegeben (Blank bestellt)


----------



## Bobster (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Robert ist angeln :q


----------



## Jetblack (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

@UliRodMaster - jetzt stell Dich hier mal nicht so an!! 

Bei mir hat es nur knapp 20 Monate, Einschreiben/Rückschein (wurde 2 mal angewendet), Fristsetzung und Drohung der Übergabe an meinen Anwalt gebraucht, um mein Material weitestgehend unbearbeitet wiederzubekommen.

Wer immer noch "MAD" als erstklassigen Rutenbauer propagandiert, muss sich ja schon fast der Mittäterschaft beschuldigen lassen!

"Qualität" hin oder her - dort Arbeiten zu beauftragen ist nur durch ein gerüttelt Maß an Masochismus zu rechtfertigen - es gibt diverse andere Rutenbauer, die deutlich kundenfreundlicher agieren.

So einen Dienstleister braucht Niemand!

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Im Vergleich zum Eigenselbererstzusammenbau vielleicht?


----------



## Bobster (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

..jetzt gehts aber wieder richtig rund hier und 
die alten Karamellen werden sicherlich alle wieder aus dem
Keller geholt.

...um gleich mal etwas Dampf raus zulassen,
Robert ist kein professioneller Rutenbauer.
Er macht das nebenher, also in seiner Freizeit und
verdient nicht seinen Lebensunterhalt damit.

So, nun aber los hier, treibt die Sau durchs Dorf #d

...bevor er dann morgen wieder online ist,

or whatever


----------



## snorreausflake (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...um gleich mal etwas Dampf raus zulassen,
> Robert ist kein professioneller Rutenbauer.
> Er macht das nebenher, also in seiner Freizeit und
> verdient nicht seinen Lebensunterhalt damit.


#d#d#d#d
Naja dann darf man das aber auch net mit Hp anpreisen und Aufträge annehmen ohne Ende wenn man des nur in seiner Freizeit macht!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Sry, aber wenn jemand für zwei Wochen zum Angeln fährt und die Aufträge liegenläßt (wie es bei meinem Bekannten der Fall war), der kann so gute Arbeit machen wie er will und dann wär das noch immer eine bodenlose Frechheit. Das macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob er das nebenbei macht oder nicht; wenn er es nicht gebacken bekommt, soll er keine Aufträge mehr annehmen. Er ist schlicht und einfach zu faul dazu.


----------



## mauser (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

|director:Chips, Bier, Cola es ist angerichtet...#g


----------



## xxxtside (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

sind denn die termine laut der rutenübersicht halbwegs realistisch!?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Kommt aufs Jahr an...


----------



## xxxtside (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Jahr an...


 
LOL - laut seiner aussage soll sie heute verschickt werden ^^ naja ursprünglich sollte diese schon unterm weihnachtsbaum liegen.... |rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



UliRodMaster schrieb:


> Seine homepage ( mads rutenbau) ist nicht mehr online .;+




Die Seite ist online, hast Du hier geschaut?

http://mads-rutenbau.de/


----------



## Margaux (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



UliRodMaster schrieb:


> :r Hallo ! Weiß jmd. etwas über den Verbleib von Robert
> Marxreiter ? mads Rutenbau hat *seit Monaten* sehr hochwertiges
> Material von mir ... und schickt es nicht zurück.



Wann hast Du denn zuletzt mit ihm gesprochen - seit Monaten nicht mehr?


----------



## mad (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Um die Sache mal klarzustellen


Servus ulrich,

gehts bei dir noch???
Vor 2 tagen tel. wir noch und weil ich mal nicht gleich erreichbar bin machst eine vermissten anzeige. 
Du musst mir nur deine adresse schreiben dann kann ich dir auch die sachen schicken, oder muß ich hier auch eine thread aufmachen und fragen ob einer die adresse kennt von Uli A.

Du rufst mich fast wochendlich an erzählst mir dein ganzes privatleben, weiß wann deine tochter krank ist, kannst dich über monaten nicht entscheiden welchen aufbau du wünscht, dann reden wir über 2 monaten ob die steckverbindung an deiner BP wirklich in ordnung ist usw usw.

Wenn du mir schon eine mail schreibst dann bitte auch mit adresse,
und noch keiner hat bei mir was in voraus bezahlen müssen oder ich bin einen was schuldig geblieben.

Und ja bei mir dauerst manchmal oft zu lange, aber jeder bekommt dafür eine gute arbeit zu einen fairen preis.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



mad schrieb:


> Um die Sache mal klarzustellen
> 
> 
> Servus ulrich,
> ...







Die Erfahrung habe ich genau so gemacht.!! #6#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Margaux (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> Die Erfahrung habe ich genau so gemacht.!! #6#6#6



Die Erfahrung mache ich seit vier Jahren und werde sie auch weiterhin machen, weil ich Roberts sehr gute Arbeit bei günstigen Preisen schätze. Und wer Robert persönlich kennt, weiß darüber hinaus, daß er ein ganz prima Typ ist. 

So einen Thread aufzumachen vor dem Hintergrund, daß man selber auch nicht ganz unschuldig ist, finde ich schon hammerhart. Robert hat das klar gestellt und das ist gut so. Wahrscheinlich werden jetzt wieder die selben Leute über ihn herfallen wie immer, ich werde deshalb auch nur den o.g. Standpunkt hier einbringen, mich ansonsten aber aus diesem unerfreulichen Thread zurückziehen.  


@Jürgen, wenn Du in der Nähe vom Uerige wohnst, dann hast Du direkten Zugang zum besten Bier der Welt!!


----------



## prignitz_angler (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Und wer Robert persönlich kennt, weiß darüber hinaus, daß er ein ganz prima Typ ist. 

Hallo Volker, 
da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Ich hoffe, dass es der Tochter inzwischen wieder gut geht.
So hört sich die Sache ganz anders an.
Wenn man ständig Änderungswünsche äußert, oder sich nicht sicher ist, kann eine Rute natürlich nicht fertig werden.


----------



## Margaux (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es der Tochter inzwischen wieder gut geht.
> So hört sich die Sache ganz anders an.
> Wenn man ständig Änderungswünsche äußert, oder sich nicht sicher ist, kann eine Rute natürlich nicht fertig werden.



...und wenn man die Sachen zurück verlangt und nicht mal seine Adresse nennt, wird es schwierig mit dem Versand...#d
Außerdem hat er von Mad die Übernahme der Versandkosten verlangt. Robert wurde also nicht nur abendeweise von der Arbeit abgehalten, sondern hat im Endeffekt sogar noch draufgezahlt.


----------



## stichling-hunter (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Robert ist kein professioneller Rutenbauer.
> Er macht das nebenher, also in seiner Freizeit und
> verdient nicht seinen Lebensunterhalt damit.


Baut er nicht die Firejerk für jerkbait.com?
Vergibt er nicht Preise für den größten Fisch des Jahres?
War da nicht auch noch was für den Markt der Norwegenfans mit einer speziellen Light-Tackle -Rute?
Betreibt er nicht eine eigene Website?
Bezahlt er nicht Werbekosten ans Anglerboard?

hmmm |kopfkrat wenn dem so wäre (wie es meines Wissens auch ist!) dann hört sich dass für mich aber schon recht professionell und nicht nach unentgeldlicher Freizeitbeschäftigung an 


.


----------



## Margaux (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> hmmm |kopfkrat wenn dem so wäre (wie es meines Wissens auch ist!) dann hört sich dass für mich aber schon recht professionell und nicht nach unentgeldlicher Freizeitbeschäftigung an



Nicht unentgeltlich - oder würdest Du Ruten für lau aufbauen - aber eben nur nebenberuflich.


----------



## Bobster (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Spitzfindigkeiten in dem Zusammenhang zu suchen
finde ich schon bemerkenswert |bigeyes

Hier ging es um das geschreie und gezetere des
Themenerstellers......


Robert hat nun alles Klargestellt, ich denke
die Sache, im Grunde geht das nur die beiden an,
ist damit erledigt.


----------



## Margaux (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Spitzfindigkeiten in dem Zusammenhang zu suchen
> finde ich schon bemerkenswert |bigeyes
> 
> Hier ging es um das geschreie und gezetere des
> ...



Stimmt 100%, deshalb klinke ich jetzt mich aus diesem Thread aus!


----------



## stichling-hunter (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Margaux schrieb:


> Nicht unentgeltlich - oder würdest Du Ruten für lau aufbauen - aber eben nur nebenberuflich.


Hab mich doch nur über Bobsters Posting mukiert, so wie du es ausdrückst, klingt es doch schon viel angenehmer und realitätsnaher 

Diese Aussage vom Bobster könnte man allerdings auch glatt schon als Beleidigung auffassen :q


Bobster schrieb:


> Robert ist kein professioneller Rutenbauer.


----------



## freibadwirt (14. August 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Und wer Robert persönlich kennt, weiß darüber hinaus, daß er ein ganz prima Typ ist.
> 
> Hallo Volker,
> da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.


 
Hallo 
und das gerade find ich so  schade . 
Habe 2 neue Ruten bei ihmbestellt und 3 Ruten zum reparieren geschickt Datum irgenwann Mai  2009. Seid 9 Monaten erreich ich ihn nicht am Telefon und auf meine Mails antwortet er auch nicht .Hab ihn Angeboten das er mir meine defekten Ruten zurückschickt und ich auf die neuen Ruten verzichte wenn er keine Zeit hat -alles kein Problem - trotzdem keine Antwort.
Weis echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll da ich meine Ruten -selbst wenn sie defekt sind -wiederhaben möchte .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## freibadwirt (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Jetblack schrieb:


> @UliRodMaster - jetzt stell Dich hier mal nicht so an!!
> 
> Bei mir hat es nur knapp 20 Monate, Einschreiben/Rückschein (wurde 2 mal angewendet), Fristsetzung und Drohung der Übergabe an meinen Anwalt gebraucht, um mein Material weitestgehend unbearbeitet wiederzubekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmmm-|kopfkrat
ich finde es armseelig, dass unter Gleichgesinnten derartige Mittel angewandt werden müssen - aber anscheinend versteht Robert keine andere Sprache mehr. Finds echt schade er hat immer eine tolle Arbeit verrichtet.
Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Bobster (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Deine Auflistung sei einmal dahinn gestellt |uhoh: 
Irgendwie scheint Sie mir aber auf den ersten Blick
nicht "mittig" !
Sicherlich hätte Robert und hat Robert Dir zum Sachverhalt 
Deiner hier "öffentlichen" Anschuldigungen etwas anderes gesagt. 
Wenn Du ihm 2009 Ruten geschickt hast und Sie bis heute
nicht zurückbekommen hast, steckt sicherlich etwas mehr hinter der Geschichte 

Also, mit solchen Anschuldigungen hier in die Öffentlichkeit zu treten, bedarf es schon einer gehörigen Portion.........#d

Außerdem, lt. info RB-Forum, soll Robert ab Mai sehr schwer
krank gewesen sein.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Ohne jetzt jemandem zu Nahe treten zu wollen, zieht sich diese Problematik schon mehrere Jahre durch dieses Forum.

Zum einen scheint es einfach Kommunikationsprobleme zu geben, zum anderen werden Kunden und auch Freunde einfach im Stich gelassen.

Ich denke, dass im Rahmen eines solchen Forum durchaus ein Meinungsaustausch über eine Firma/einen Gewerbetreibenden möglich sein muss, denn im Zweifelsfall werden ja ganz erhebliche Geldsummen bei diesem gelassen bzw. Material, welches man braucht dort abgestellt.


----------



## freibadwirt (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Also, mit solchen Anschuldigungen hier in die Öffentlichkeit zu treten, bedarf es schon einer gehörigen Portion.........#d


 

@ Bobster
dan sagst du mir jetzt bestimt auch was ich hätte tun sollen |kopfkrat. Hab ihn die Ruten Mitte 2009 zugeschickt dann mit ihm noch 2 mal telefoniert. Seit Anfang des Jahres krieg ich ihn nicht mehr ans Telefon auf meine Mails antwortet er auch nicht .|kopfkrat Glaub mir ich bin der allerletzte der ihm was bösses will hab ihn hier im Forum auch immer verteitigt aber irgendwann reichts halt .
Andreas


----------



## chxxstxxxx (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wenn Du ihm 2009 Ruten geschickt hast und Sie bis heute nicht zurückbekommen hast, steckt sicherlich etwas mehr hinter der Geschichte


Für den Austausch einer 6+1 Beringung einer Skyblade hat er knappe ~150 Anrufe und fast ein Jahr gebraucht. Entweder er war nicht da oder hat schlicht und einfach nicht auf Anrufe reagiert.



> Also, mit solchen Anschuldigungen hier in die Öffentlichkeit zu treten, bedarf es schon einer gehörigen Portion.........#d


Einer Portion was? Wenn er es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt in einem angemessenem Zeitraum die Arbeit zu verrichten, für die er bezahlt wird, dann soll er es sagen oder gleich bleiben lassen.



> Außerdem, lt. info RB-Forum, soll Robert ab Mai sehr schwer krank gewesen sein.


Ob er was ist oder war sei dahingestellt (weiß ich nicht), aber entweder er ist krank, zu beschäftigt oder beim Fischen im Ausland.
Er ist schlicht und einfach unzuverlässig; das kann man sich schönreden wie man will. Und das er unzuverlässig ist, kann man in einigen Foren nachlesen.

Chris'Jetzt wieder lesenderweise'tian


----------



## Golf1-DCOE* (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Hab jetzt ein ähnliches Problem. Hab mir eine 45er VHF am 8 Januar bei ihm bestellt. Er sagte in 4 Wochen hätte ich die Rute. Naja jetzt nach fast 16 Wochen hab ich die Rute immer noch nicht. Jedes Wochenende sagt er ich kann mir die Rute nächstes WE abholen, wenn es dann soweit wäre und ich nochmal zwecks Termin anrufen würde zum abholen, geht er schlicht und einfach nicht mehr ans Telefon. Jedes mal sei was anderes gewesen. Am 1 Mai fahr ich in Urlaub zum fischen und hab keine neue Rute. Hätte er von Anfang an gesagt nein vor Juni oder so gehts nicht hätte ich mir um eine andere Rute geschaut aber nein der ist nicht mal Mann genug damit er Klartext redet.


Jetzt meine Frage wo bekomm ich noch eine Harrison VHF 45 her?

Vielen Dank


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

CMW, CH-Rutenbaushop und Karl Bartsch haben die VHF Spin M2Q 45-90g im Shop wenn Du den Blank meinst. Den VHF Spin 15-45g gibts bei House of Brunner im Shop.
Mad war und ist schlicht und einfach unzuverlässig. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis haben mittlerweile vier Leute die gleichen Probleme gehabt wie Du; krank oder abwesend kann er noch nicht lange sein, weil er bis Ende März diesen Jahres mehrere Beiträge im Rutenbauforum geschrieben hat.


----------



## Turbotail (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

@Golf1-DCOE*

Deine Geschichte über diesen Rutenbauer kommt mir und einigen Angelkollegen sehr bekannt vor.
Wobei 16 Wochen noch harmlos sind.
Kann dir CMW empfehlen.
Vielleicht ein bisschen teurer aber dafür zuverlässig!


----------



## steel (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

hab mir mal den ganzen post durchgelesen und kann alles unterschreiben!
ob mad ein netter kerl ist interessiert mich nicht!ich will ihn ja nich heiraten!
und gute arbeit liefert der auch nich ab!hab ne harrison nach meinen massanga,ben bestellt, war sogar bei ihm und wir habens ausgemessen! ende vom lied viel zu langer griff und beschriftung hat auch gefehlt!dummerweise hab ich trotzdem bezahlt,weil er das später (wenn ich die andere rute hole,bei der nur die beringung ändern sollte) ändern wollte....hat natürlich nich geklappt weil er den auftrag monatelang liegen lies...über androhung von rechtlichen schritten hab ich sie dann wieder bekommen!
mein anwalt hat mir geraten ihn zu verklagen, weil er den tatbestand der arglistigen täuschung ,mit der nicht abgesprochenen bauweise, erfülltt sieht!
ich hatte bei der abholung sogar nen zeugen aber mad kam mir am per sms dann auch noch pampig ich soll doch den ball flachhalten....

ich unterstelle robert schlichtweg faulheit oder psychische instablität....der mann hat offensichtlich ständig private probleme...vielleicht liegts ja an seiner zuverlässigkeit!


----------



## marlin2304 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, jeder der sich eine Rute bauen lassen will, informiert sich über den Rutenbauer und hier gibt es ja viel Infos.

Ich habe selbst mir zwei Ruten von Robert aufbauen lassen und musste ewig darauf warten.
Warum bin nicht nicht woanders hin?
Er baut die Ruten relativ günstig, ist kompetent und liefert saubere Arbeit ab.


----------



## steel (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

ich sagte ja das ich fehler gemacht habe..|uhoh:.
allerdings musst du mir schon erklären, was das mit qualität zu tun hat wenn man ewig wartet und dann nicht das bekommt was man bestellt hat...:e:e:e

im nachhinein bin davon überzeugt das er einfach schnell was zusammengeschustert hat, weil er geld brauchte....
ich möchte nicht das noch andere solche blöden fehler machen!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Ich möchte nicht abstreiten, dass bei MAD einiges schief gelaufen ist, doch müssen ihm andere Rutenbauer eigentlich sehr dankbar sein, da er einen großen Teil bestimmter Kunden die kein Rutenbauer haben möchte erst mal durch seinen großen Bekanntheitsgrad abfängt und somit andere Rutenbauer nicht von diesen Personen belästigt werden.

Wenn ich die Rechtschreibung einiger hier Mitleid erregender Kunden sehe läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter.
Sollten sie so ihre Sonderwünsche formulieren, wird sie wahrscheinlich jeder Rutenbauer missverstehen.
Kaum ein Satz ist fehlerfrei formuliert. MAD ist kein Hellseher. Viele hier sollten erst mal einen Deutschkurs besuchen bevor sie versuchen ihren Auftrag zu formulieren.

Damit meine ich nur User, die von mangelnden Sprachkenntnissen betroffen sind und nicht jene, die vor vielen Jahren bestellt haben als MAD noch nicht so bekannt war.

Auch gibt es unter Anglern vielen Personen, die nicht die einfachsten Grundlagen der Höflichkeit und nicht den Umgang mit anderen Menschen beherrschen.
Mit diesen Personen möchte sicher kein anderer Rutenbauer in Kontakt geraten. Schön für andere Rutenbauer, wenn diese Menschen in MADs Warteschlange landen und wenn er anstatt sie sich mit diesen zu einfachsten Umgangsformen nicht in der Lage befindlichen Personen rumschlagen muss.

Ein Beispiel:
Als hier vor 3-4 Wochen ein User seine herzzerreißende Geschichte kund tat, habe ich ihm doch tatsächlich eine Custom-Rute die der von ihm gewünschten ähnlich war leihweise per PN angeboten, damit er einen Urlaub fischen konnte der 4 Tage nach seinem Beitrag beginnen sollte.
Was bekam ich als Antwort? Nichts!


----------



## Veit (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Anderen mangelnde Sprachkenntnisse vorzuwerfen bzw. Fehler in einem Boardposting (wo auch ich die Rechtschreibung nicht mehrfach kontrolliere) zu bemängeln, ist auch nicht die feine Art.

Mal relativ unabhängig betrachtet, ist meine Meinung, dass man aus diesem Thread vorallem eines herauslesen kann: Eine sehr große Unzuverlässigkeit seitens eines bestimmten Dienstleisters. Und dafür kann der Kunde wohl kaum was, egal ob er eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat oder Deutschlehrer ist. Für mich ergibt sich da kein Zusammenhang.

Ich habe schon als Kind gelernt, dass ich nur Terminversprechen ausgeben kann, wenn es mir auch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit möglich ist, diese einzuhalten.
Sollte dies aus irgendeinem Grund dann doch nicht klappen (da kann man Krankheit oder familiäre Verpflichtungen natürlich gelten lassen), sollte es selbstverständlich sein, dass ich mich eigenständig beim anderen melde und entschuldige. Das sind wohlgemerkt nur Verhaltensweisen, die ich im ganz normalen Alltag so anwende und ebenso von anderen erwarte. Lasse ich mich aber für eine Dienstleistung bezahlen, sehe ich es als meine Pflicht an, in solchen Dingen noch umso korrekter zu sein. 

Der Unmut, welcher hier zum Teil geäußert wurde, kann ich darum absolut nachvollziehen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Veit schrieb:


> Anderen mangelnde Sprachkenntnisse vorzuwerfen bzw. Fehler in einem Boardposting (wo auch ich die Rechtschreibung nicht mehrfach kontrolliere) zu bemängeln, ist auch nicht die feine Art.
> 
> Mal relativ unabhängig betrachtet, ist meine Meinung, dass man aus diesem Thread vorallem eines herauslesen kann: Eine sehr große Unzuverlässigkeit seitens eines bestimmten Dienstleisters. Und dafür kann der Kunde wohl kaum was, egal ob er eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat oder Deutschlehrer ist. Für mich ergibt sich da kein Zusammenhang.
> 
> ...




Danke Veit, da liegen Welten an Vernunft und Höflichkeit zwischen dem was du schreibst und dem was Mr.Sprock hier zum Besten gibt.#6


----------



## Turbotail (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

@ Veit
dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!|good:
@ Mr.Sprock

Traurig!#d


----------



## xxxtside (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

wie gesagt, der zuverlässigste ist robert leider nicht was terminzusagen betrifft. ende oktober  2009 hatte ich damals die vhf in auftrag gegeben und mitte januar 2010  hatte ich diese dann erhalten(zieltermin war weihnachten 2009). auf jede nachfrage per mail hatte er  immer geantwortet - scheinbar macht auch der ton die musik. die qualität  vom aufbau ist top und es gibt nichts zu beanstanden! 

veit hat es schon treffend formuliert - daran sollte robert noch arbeiten!


----------



## Spector (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht abstreiten, dass bei MAD einiges schief gelaufen ist, doch müssen ihm andere Rutenbauer eigentlich sehr dankbar sein, da er einen großen Teil bestimmter Kunden die kein Rutenbauer haben möchte erst mal durch seinen großen Bekanntheitsgrad abfängt und somit andere Rutenbauer nicht von diesen Personen belästigt werden.
> 
> Wenn ich die Rechtschreibung einiger hier Mitleid erregender Kunden sehe läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter.
> Sollten sie so ihre Sonderwünsche formulieren, wird sie wahrscheinlich jeder Rutenbauer missverstehen.
> ...



dein Beitrag hier....sollte eigentlich kommentarlos gelöscht werden...genau wie deine Antwort hier---> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216670 .....und nochwas zur Rechtschreibung.....pack Dir mal an deine eigene Nase......dein Beitrag hier drüber ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei|wavey:


----------



## Dennert (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Spector schrieb:


> dein Beitrag hier....sollte eigentlich kommentarlos gelöscht werden...genau wie deine Antwort hier---> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216670 .....und nochwas zur Rechtschreibung.....pack Dir mal an deine eigene Nase......dein Beitrag hier drüber ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei|wavey:



Ganz meine Meinung.
Kommasetzung gehört übrigens ebenfalls zur dt. Rechtschreibung. |rolleyes



> Auch gibt es unter Anglern vielen Personen, die nicht die einfachsten Grundlagen der Höflichkeit und nicht den Umgang mit anderen Menschen beherrschen.
> Mit diesen Personen möchte sicher kein anderer Rutenbauer in Kontakt geraten. Schön für andere Rutenbauer, wenn diese Menschen in MADs Warteschlange landen und wenn er anstatt sie sich mit diesen zu einfachsten Umgangsformen nicht in der Lage befindlichen Personen rumschlagen muss



Wie kommt man dazu, so einen Blödsinn zu schreiben??;+
Den letzten Satz muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...


----------



## Walstipper (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Der Herr Sprock hat absolut Recht.

Die aufkommenden Probleme der 
(1) falschen Rutenkonstruktion und 
(2) langen Wartezeit,
resultieren hauptsächlich durch Menschen wie "steel",
die 
(1) nicht in der Lage sind sich Auszudrücken (im elitären Bereich der Rutenbauer ist eine hochpräzise Definitionsweise üblich, meist nur noch in mathematischer Formelsprache darlegbar) sowie
(2) auf dermaßen primitive beleidigende Art ausfallend werden, das so ein Rutenbauer erstmal eine lange Auszeit braucht, um darüber hinweg zu kommen.

*So sollte z.b die Länge des Griffs als Quotient aus Grifflänge/Rutenlänge angegeben werden, wobei jene Länge in Abhängigkeit des Rollengewichts sowie der Ringgewichte steht, wobei jene Verhältnisse in die letztendliche Formel zur Rutenbalance eingehen.
Desweiteren müssen  gewünschte Farben in reflektierter Wellenlänge (in nm) sowie bei optionalem Material die Eigenfrequenz angegeangegeben werden, damit keine Missverständnisse oder gar Rutenresonanzkatastrophen aufkommen.

Bei grober rauer Ausdrucksweise in Mails/Telefon kann der Rutenbauer jenes schriftliche oder tonbandartige Beweisstück beim Psychologen niederlegen und hiermit ein Attest beantragen, was ihm erlaubt sich ohne jegliche Meldepflicht beim Kunden zur Regeneration zurückzuziehen.*

:q:q:q#h#h#h


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Goil geschrieben @ Walstipper #6

Bald kommt es wohl soweit, dass man seiner Bestellung geleich eine Entschuldigungs-Mail beifügen muß.
Ich dachte immer, der Kunde ist König, oder ist mir da in letzter Zeit etwas entgangen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, der Kunde ist König, oder ist mir da in letzter Zeit etwas entgangen?



Ja.
Die Emanzipation der gebeutelten Dienstleister.:m


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

Oh menno - bin doch selber Dienstleister. Vielleicht sollte ich mein Geschäftskonzept mal neu überdenken


----------



## steel (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Der Herr Sprock hat absolut Recht.
> 
> Die aufkommenden Probleme der
> (1) falschen Rutenkonstruktion und
> ...


:q:q:q
danke...due had wiclisch rescht ich abe probläm mit tötsche sprauche....

ganz ehrlich...ich war bei ihm, habe mehrere staatsexamen erfolgreich abgelegt, kann lesen,rechnen und schreiben
ausserdem habe ich einen erfolgreichen 5-klasse-teilabschluss in malen,turnen,singen....
sollte bei mad das selbe metrische-system existieren, wie bei mir dann besteht sehr wohl ein unterschied zwischen 27cm und 37cm....(frag deine frau...:q)
ausserdem von was für einer groben ausdrucksweise sprechen wir hier?
würde vorraussetzen das er auf irgendeine kontaktaufnahme reagiert...und selbst dann habe ich mich über monate vertrösten lassen...
irgendwann ist jeder geduldsfaden am reißen...kommt halt nur drauf an wie lang die leitung des besitzers ist....|muahah:


----------



## aalk47 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

ohne threads wie diesen hier waere mein leben fade & trostlos.

danke.


----------



## steel (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

:qes macht mich einfach glücklich, das leben anderer zu bereichern...:q


----------



## steel (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

*Zitat sprock*:Ich möchte nicht abstreiten, dass bei MAD einiges schief gelaufen ist, doch müssen ihm andere Rutenbauer eigentlich sehr dankbar sein, da er einen großen Teil bestimmter Kunden die kein Rutenbauer haben möchte erst mal durch seinen großen Bekanntheitsgrad abfängt und somit andere Rutenbauer nicht von diesen Personen belästigt werden.



@sprock...warum ist mad eigentlich so bekannt?warum gibts zu ihm zig threads...und weniger vom weckesser,bartsch,etc.....
da du so ein heller kopf bist kannst du mir das mit deinem genialen gedankenfluss sich erklären...aber lass dir zeit und sprech langsam...du weißt das nich jeder so ein fuchs wie du sein kann...
apropo...ich muss mir was anziehen...in deinem schatten ist es echt kalt!:g


----------



## steel (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

gelöscht...wegen rechtschreibfehler....


----------



## Walstipper (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*



steel schrieb:


> warum ist mad eigentlich so bekannt?warum gibts zu ihm zig threads...und weniger vom weckesser,bartsch,etc.....



Er hat die VHF´s wohl vor den Anderen anbieten können und hat sich direkt im Forum zu den Blanks geäußert, während die Blanks extremst gehyped wurden.


----------



## steel (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo ist mads Rutenbau / R. Marxreiter ?*

jap...und die vielenvielenvielen glücklichen und zufriedenen kunden...|kopfkrat


----------

